# Word-Serienmail mit Anhang



## ChriMo (3. März 2004)

Hallo
Word-Serienbrief als Serienmail wegzumailen sodass der jeweilige Brief selbst als Anhang - kein Problem.
Jedoch:
Möchte, dass bei allen Mails eine (oder mehrere) Dateien dazugehängt werden und dass auch noch bei jedem eine Email-Nachricht dabei ist.

Hab bis jetzt in VB-Word geschafft, mit Outlook eine neue Email zu erstellen mit Dialogfenster zur Auswahl der Anhang-Datei.
Möchte jedoch, dass beim ersten Mail, das Word aus dem Serienbrief erstellt, nach dem Anhang gefragt wird, und dann für die restlichen mails der selbe Anhang dazukommt.
Und geht das auch mit Oulook Express?
Bei Outlook heißt es ja z.B.: CreateObject("Outlook.Application")
Und bei Outlook Express?

Grüße
ChriMo


----------



## ChriMo (3. März 2004)

Bin, glaub ich, schon etwas weiter:

With ActiveDocument.MailMerge
           anwen = .DataSource.DataFields("EMail").Value
End With

liefert die erste Adresse der Datenbank.
Ich möchte jedoch von den in Word gefilterten Datensätzen den ersten haben - hab ich nicht geschafft.

Weiterer Plan: Den gerade in Word aktuellen Datensatz in ein Dokument drucken lassen und dieses als Anhang an ein neues Outlook-Mail hängen.
Das Ganze wiederholen mit dem nächsten Datensatz usw.


----------



## thekorn (4. März 2004)

zum ersten (gefilterten) Datensatz springst du mit "wdFirstRecord"
also zum Beispiel:

```
ActiveDocument.MailMerge.DataSource.ActiveRecord = wdFirstRecord
```

zum nächsten Datensatz geht es dann mit wdNextRecord. Dies kannst du dann in eine Schleife bauen und dann jeweils deine mails abschicken, hoffentlich helfe ich dir jetzt nicht beim Spammen.

gruß
thekorn


----------



## ChriMo (5. März 2004)

Danke thekorn.
Keine Angst, ich spamme nicht.


----------

